# Royal City Bowman Shoot



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes you will Rick!
Always a great shoot! Very organized everything runs fast and smooth!
Looking forward to it.

Shawn


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I will be there to Ricky!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

So who is going to this shoot rain or shine?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

great weather and great shoot


----------

